# MAZDA 2001 PROTEGE STEREO/ALARM QUESTION



## gbradley (Dec 26, 2011)

I just purchased a 2001 mazda Protege ES with a multi function soundsystem...The original casette deck has been removed to install a clifford alarm system I believe.

There are two rubberized buttons and a digital window with numbers that increase as the car is driven eg. may start at 2.2 and go to 34.5.

what are the buttons for and is the digital window some type of teperature quide?

THX
GBOT


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

gbradley said:


> I just purchased a 2001 mazda Protege ES with a multi function soundsystem...The original casette deck has been removed to install a clifford alarm system I believe.
> 
> There are two rubberized buttons and a digital window with numbers that increase as the car is driven eg. may start at 2.2 and go to 34.5.
> 
> ...


 Usually if they are hooked to the Clifford, one is for valet the other would be for over ridding the system in case a remote goes dead. I have no clue on the windowed display, could be anything like an alternator gauge.


----------

